# love this site such cute party items



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alot of cute stuff
http://www.ghoulgallery.com/MainPage.html


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

This is one of my favs the eyes are salt and pepper shakers


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

o wow that is cute!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

That is the cutest salt and pepper shakers I have ever seen!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I have always liked these salt & pepper shakers...

http://www.aplusrstore.com/product.php?id=117

(Shake them bones!)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Those are cute to!


----------

